# Pickling fresh eggs; how do you do it?



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this? 
I hope someone here keeps chickens and has pickled some of their eggs...
I have two hens and now know that two eggs a day for a week is more than a carton. We two cannot eat them all and currently have 3 cartons (36 eggs) in waiting despite both baking over the weekend. :shock:

How do you pickle eggs? Do you use salt and what vinegar (brown, malt, red wine etc)? How long can you keep them before eating? Do they go off? So many questions lol All answers gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:wave: Hi!
I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but it's all I have....

A friend of mine got my hubby hooked on pickled eggs. She just hard boils them and then puts them in a huge glass jar that she filled with the "juice" she saved from cans of pickled beets. Kind of cheating, but the results are great. Oh, and she just leaves them to pickle for 6 to 12 hours before they are ready to eat.
Not only does it give them really good flavor, but they are gorgeous as well! 

When I made some myself I did notice that if you did not eat them with in a couple of days, they were very tough and rubbery. :?
So not a long term solution, but a tasty treat!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

*Step 1: *Open coop.
*Step 2:* Install the fear of God into the chickens... this sometimes needs a weapon to swing.
*Step 3:* Block coop entrance with your body (or captured meat shield if you are lucky enough to have one)
*Step 4:* Gather eggs as quickly as possible, try to avoid the occasional black snake.
*Step 5*: Remind chickens to fear you... this may include swinging your weapon and screaming things like "BACK, BACK YOU FEATHERED BEASTS OF POULTRY."
*Step 6:* GET OUT OF THERE, back away as quickly as possible with your cargo.
*Step 7:* CLOSE THE DOOR QUICKLY, the chickens are sly and cunning beasts able to take advantage of the slightest opening.
*Step 8:* Do it all over again according to schedule.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Tia actually has a very accurate description of chicken duties.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, as I was browsing the forum I noticed that in the *General Off Topic Discussion *section there is a *Cooking* sub-forum.
You might get some more informed responses in there? Just a thought....:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If I hardboil fresh eggs the peels are tough to get off even when I plunge them in ice water. Any ideas?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't seem to have that problem, I do cool them off but not in ice water, maybe that makes a difference?
I usually put them in a bowl in the sink and just run cool water over them for a bit and let them sit for a few minutes.
You might try that?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Try boiling them with a tiny bit of white
vinegar in the water. But yes, I find fresh eggs harder to peel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824O2USFresh eggs are definitely harder to peel. I peel mine under running water. It seems to help a little. It also seems to be easier if the eggs are still a tiny bit warm.

Also, it seems that my pickled eggs come out better if they start out a tad warm. I pour leftover juice from my dill pickles over the eggs - but be sure it's boiled well first to remove any latent bacteria. 

I keep my pickled eggs in the refrigerator - hidden from hubby and his dang dog. If I don't, I can't stand to be in the house with either one of them!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks all for your responses. I will try to cross post this in the cooking section and see what comes up although it does seem sensible to use "pickling juice" from other foods (beetroot and dill). I always peel eggs under running water but tend to shred them abit, unfortunately... especially if they haven't cooled enough.


----------

